# Buzz-mingos (Kreepfest 2013 version)



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's the Buzz-mingos (Buzzard + Flamingo) we made at Kreepfest this year. They're a little different than ones I've seen before, so I thought I'd put this out there. Sorry for the rather ugly photos. 











Prop list:
Dollar Tree pink flamingo
Roll of Dollar Tree floral wire
Sally Hanson Hard-As-Nails nail polish in Black Heart (#880)
About 6" of white maribu feathers
Hot glue gun & glue
Finger

First thing, cut off your flamingo's head about a half inch away from the body portion. 









Then, using your nail polish (You can also use spray paint if you like, I prefer the polish because I can use it indoors without making a big mess), you paint the bottom portion (body) black. 
















Once it's all black and dry, give the base of the buzzmingo's neck a little squeeze and wiggle it into the body hole left when you cut it off. 









Attach it with glue, a bead all the way around the base should do it. 









Then, put a globule of glue on the place where the neck meets the body and stick the maribu feathers down. 









Let this cool and harden then wrap the remainder of the feathers around to conceal the joint between neck and body, then glue down the end.









Take about 8 inches of the wire and cut it off. 









It's not an exact science, but enough to wrap around whatever you want your buzzmingo to hold (in this case, a finger. ) Leave about 3" and then wrap the wire around to make the buzzmingo's feet. 









I give my buzzmingo three toes each, so I go three times around... a space... then three more, leaving a little bit sticking up on the other side as well. 

At the bottom of the buzzmingo, there are two holes intended for the feet to go. Stick the wires into these holes.









Then, as I intend to push my buzzmingo into a tombstone, I slid the long wire legs that come with it into the same holes, though I make sure the buzzmingo is more upright. 









There you go. Buzzmingo, Kreepfest style.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice, great idea with the fingers.


----------

